# Angeln am Mittelmeer - Spanien



## Julian (5. Mai 2004)

hi

ich fahr an pfingsten nach Cambrils/überwigend sandstrand)
und da ch vom aneln am meer keine ahnung ab #c wollt ich mal fragen womit, auf was und auf was ich achten muss.

schonmal danke im voraus!#6


----------



## ralle (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer - Spanien*

Hallo Julian

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Anglerboard !!

Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren da unten Einheimischen beim Brandungsangeln zugeschaut - kurz gesagt da war tote Hose.
Wenn angeln dann solltest du die paar Kilometer an den Ebro fahren dort in der Gegend gibt es sehr gute Stellen auf   Karpfen ,Aal , Zander.
Oder du fährst zum Ebrodelta nach Riomar und mietest dir dort ein Boot um in der Mündung bzw. im Meer auf Bluefisch und Palometta zu schleppen.  Topköder ist Hornhecht aber Meeräsche geht auch bzw. große Wobbler.
Kannst auch bei Julio (kennt jeder dort) http://www.ebrodeltagarbi.com/alema/index.html
eine Ausfahrt buchen, ist zwar nicht gerade billig aber es ist einfach Klasse zumal man sich dort einige Tricks abschauen kann.


----------



## Julian (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer - Spanien*

Danke:m


----------



## Siem (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer - Spanien*

Hallo,

wir haben die Möglichkeit, ein Boot mitzunehmen. Wer kann einen Campingplatz mit Bootsliegeplatz am Mittelmeer empfehlen, Spanien, Kroatien. Wer hat in der Richtung Erfahrungen mit Familienurlaub und angeln gemacht, welche Fische sind zu erwarten. Wir können ca. 30 Km bis vor die Küste fahren und welche Tiefen kommen vor. 

Gruß

siem


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer - Spanien*

Hallo
ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala. Weiß jemand ob man da gut angeln kann? Ich war letztes Jahr schon einmal dort. Mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Viel Kleinkram und so. Danke für Infos.

mfg


----------

